# Call to Sacrificial Giving



## bradofshaw (Nov 28, 2007)

My new wife and I are wrestling with the issue of finances and giving. A couple passages we are considering are Luke 6 and 12, and Acts 2 and 4. We are clearly called to not simply store up wealth and possessions, and we are also told to give to the needy, even to the extent of selling our possessions. The early church in Acts was committed to meeting the needs of others by sacrificing possessions and selling their goods. My wife has a special concern for Christians in foreign lands who have little. 

Obviously, we start by giving to the church, which we have been, and living below our means, which we are. But I am interested in hearing how you or your church go about contributing to needs both at home and abroad. Have you or your church been convicted of a need to live more simply so you can give more? There are physical needs everywhere, and certainly deeds of mercy need to be aimed at the soul and not just the body. Our church has several programs they give to, but I am curious if anyone here knows of some effective and worthwhile programs specifically for foreign needs. This would include missionaries, but also organizations distributing Bibles, medical care, basic goods, etc. 

My thought is that it would be good for us to set a certain amount in our budget over what we give to the church for maybe one missionary or organization that we know will do some good.

I would also appreciate thoughts about pleasing the Lord with finances and living this way while in school or repaying loans.

In Christ


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 28, 2007)

This may or may not be of interest, but I was just reading today a biography of Gerrit Kersten in which he made a poignant appeal (c. 1925) to those who gave less than they could financially to the building of a needed theological school which I found very convicting.

M. Golverdingen, _Rev. G.H. Kersten: Facets of His Life and Work_, p. 127:



> _How little we are willing to sacrifice for God's cause! If we occasionally give $10 or $25, we rejoice in our own generosity, even though we don't lose a button from our coat for it. The world dares to give for its temples of idolatry. Movie theaters are popping out out of the ground like mushrooms and become ever more elaborate. Yet, we have to beg for funds for a modest institution to equip young men whom God has destined for the ministry of the Word. Where are they whom the Lord has blessed richly and who have witnessed the thousand-fold and ten-thousand-fold increase of their capital? Don't you have a large bill for this cause? Do you use numerous excuses for not giving? Well, keep your money. God loves the cheerful giver, and he can use others, whereas you are counted unworthy. The school will come without you._


----------

